# Acorns



## The mtn man (Oct 5, 2015)

Well I took a journey yesterday, I started walking from my house, which is just under 3000 ft, I made a big loop topping out around 4500ft, i walked steady for about 6 hours, I found 0 acorns, I found 1 pile of bear scat that was old and appeared to have passed black gum seeds. I found 0 deer scat, I have found acorns at 2000-2500 ft, I just assumed there would be a few up high. I am puzzled, I don't remember a late frost or a lot of rain when hardwoods were blooming. I guess I need to start looking around the low ridges for a place to hunt.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have found a few around 3200 and not much at all any higher. Seems like 2500ft and south have been the best. Whites are very spotty with a few trees that are loaded. The game has already and still hitting them. Seems most are in a spot that's in a ivy thicket or in a spot that's less than idea for hunting. Reds seems like there in bands. I've found some real good buck sign in red oaks.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 6, 2015)

My finding are similar to yours, there were white oaks starting to drop around my house a month ago, but seemed to have dried up, I was waiting for a serious scouting trip after a hard wind like we had Saturday night and Sunday morning, with no more acorns on the ground after the wind that sums it up I guess, I noticed squirrels were cutting poplar tulips so that's a bad sign, I know where a big stand of red oaks are that's low, I guess I'll look at that, I have found a few white oaks low that are loaded, with no deer sign around, might just take my bow and climb up next to one of them and hang out, least amount of deer sign I've seen in a while, I did manage to get a small buck on the bow opening day, but their off the summer pattern now, now I'll have to actually hunt I guess, lol


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 6, 2015)

The white oaks here have been spotty cklem. I only found one stand above 3,500, and it has already dropped out and has been done for a couple weeks now. I found some good stuff on a lead at about 2.5 miles in. Less than ideal being so far from the road, but I'm making the sacrifice tomorrow a.m. to head in deep and hunt it. Most trees I have found are about 3,200' and below. I hunted some public land yesterday that had whites dropping heavily all over the place, but it sat low at around 800'. I had a nice little buck come in on it at 6:00 in the evening. I always say "don't forsake the red oaks". I know one spot on Chattahoochee where bears are still crushing the reds. Its only sows and cubs on that rigetop, so I've left it alone, but they have been there eating the reds since they started  coming down a month ago. They never left in search of white oaks. I also had a big flock of turkeys  come one in on me twice there on opening week. Once it was eleven hens and the second time it was nine hens. They were also eating the red oaks. Good luck finding some man!


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Kyle, I'm sure I'll find something, we don't have the luxury of having deer in the same place year after year, it keeps things interesting for sure, I have found no bear sign to speak of this year, I guess I need to get in my scampering shoes and burn some leather if I'm gonna kill anything this year. I'm sure when I find the mast every critter in this area will be congregated there.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Oct 6, 2015)

Not sure because I hunt mostly field edges but we have a pecan tree in our yard and squirrels are coming 200 yards across a field right past several oak trees to scrounge for green pecans. Acorns must be few in numbers


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 6, 2015)

cklem said:


> Thanks Kyle, I'm sure I'll find something, we don't have the luxury of having deer in the same place year after year, it keeps things interesting for sure, I have found no bear sign to speak of this year, I guess I need to get in my scampering shoes and burn some leather if I'm gonna kill anything this year. I'm sure when I find the mast every critter in this area will be congregated there.



You're right man. Some spots might get hammered one season, and not a single animal will be present the next season. That's why its always best to keep a rotation of MANY spots in the bag from all different elevations, slopes, terrain features, WMA's, Corps land and NF. Not just invest all our scouting in one place like, say, Chattahoochee WMA. (I'm sure you can appreciate the jab in there). 
As the military always says "improvise, adapt, and overcome". We must be able to swing at screwballs and sliders just the same. Flexibility is just fundamentally part of being a good hunter!


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 6, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> You're right man. Some spots might get hammered one season, and not a single animal will be present the next season. That's why its always best to keep a rotation of MANY spots in the bag from all different elevations, slopes, terrain features, WMA's, Corps land and NF. Not just invest all our scouting in one place like, say, Chattahoochee WMA. (I'm sure you can appreciate the jab in there).
> As the military always says "improvise, adapt, and overcome". We must be able to swing at screwballs and sliders just the same. Flexibility is just fundamentally part of being a good hunter!



I hear ya!!!! I wanted some of the mtn boys to know what I found in case they hadn't had time to get out yet, I hope it saves someone some walking.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Oct 6, 2015)

cklem said:


> I hear ya!!!! I wanted some of the mtn boys to know what I found in case they hadn't had time to get out yet, I hope it saves someone some walking.



Everything that's worth anything I have found has been 2000-2200 ft. Mostly red oaks for me, very few white oaks.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 6, 2015)

Funny how certain elevations are different each year. 100 ft diffrence is all it takes sometimes. North and south side makes a difference also.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Oct 6, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Funny how certain elevations are different each year. 100 ft diffrence is all it takes sometimes. North and south side makes a difference also.



That's absolutely right. Conditions in the mountains are very dynamic. On years like this, you have to scout every one to two weeks to stay on the game as they follow the acorns. These are the kind of years that will make a hunter out of you if you are a student of the lifestyle. I always tell folks that if you can master big buck hunting up in the mountains, patterning bucks in middle/south GA where the population is more dense becomes so much easier. Plus, walking these mountains is good for you!


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 7, 2015)

I did go look  in a spot today around 2000ft I found some white oaks and post oaks dropping a little, deer seem to be gobbling them up as soon as they hit, black powder closes Saturday and bow opens back up Monday, I think I'll hang out there after work next week if I can get my buddy to come along.  I hate to hunt it without him since it's a common ground for both of us.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 7, 2015)

All the stuff I have found have been around 3100 feet. I know of a spot loaded with white oaks but it is deep deep deep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2015)

JWilson said:


> All the stuff I have found have been around 3100 feet. I know of a spot loaded with white oaks but it is deep deep deep.



deep deep deep has never stopped you before.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Oct 7, 2015)

cklem said:


> I did go look  in a spot today around 2000ft I found some white oaks and post oaks dropping a little, deer seem to be gobbling them up as soon as they hit, black powder closes Saturday and bow opens back up Monday, I think I'll hang out there after work next week if I can get my buddy to come along.  I hate to hunt it without him since it's a common ground for both of us.



Awesome! Hopefully you'll get 'em! Post a pic if you do!

On another note, I remember being an NC resident when I worked for my uncle on Shooting Creek, their deer season only lasting 3 weeks was maddening! Great hunting, but tough hunting, and not nearly as much time to hunt as GA!


----------



## gbscott4 (Oct 8, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, this is my first year following the acorns. Will deer and bear continue to eat them as long as they are on the ground? Do they tend to rot before the season is over?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 8, 2015)

Some years when there's plenty they will rot. There's still hulls from last year's bumper crop. Other years when there's not as many the critters will keep them picked up as fast as they fall.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 8, 2015)

Not tryin to hijack the thread here but i need some help with mountain huntin strategy. Where im lookin seein lots of acorn,red mostly, at lower elevation but pretty far hike in, 2 miles give or take, mostly off any trail at all. Now do you mountain hunters just hike in the dark early, hunt daylight hours,or go afternoon and try to find your  way out after dark. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 8, 2015)

Joey Youngblood said:


> Awesome! Hopefully you'll get 'em! Post a pic if you do!
> 
> On another note, I remember being an NC resident when I worked for my uncle on Shooting Creek, their deer season only lasting 3 weeks was maddening! Great hunting, but tough hunting, and not nearly as much time to hunt as GA!



I know Joey, it does stink, we have a long bow season though, there's some bigguns around shooting creek this year. Rut peaks out after season closes, that's another thing that gets my goat, when the Bucks get crazy we just have to watch them, while a mile away in GA they can hunt the same deer .


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 8, 2015)

livinoutdoors said:


> Not tryin to hijack the thread here but i need some help with mountain huntin strategy. Where im lookin seein lots of acorn,red mostly, at lower elevation but pretty far hike in, 2 miles give or take, mostly off any trail at all. Now do you mountain hunters just hike in the dark early, hunt daylight hours,or go afternoon and try to find your  way out after dark. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!



Your question really doesn't have a good or bad answer, folks are different, while probably most walk in to a stand before daylight, there are those like myself that don't get to their hunting area until it's light enough to shoot, of course most of those are still hunters. Most of us stay until it's too dark to shoot and walk out with a flash light, most of us know if your in a bucks bedroom the last few minutes of light can be deadly to a buck or a bear for that matter.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 8, 2015)

If your hunting 2 miles in, I'd go in before daylight and leave after dark. Most places ain't to bad to find your way around in the dark. I have looked at topo map before and set out on a spot sight unseen a hour or to before daylight. Just try to get a visual of the way the map shows the terrain and go with it in the dark. A GPS probably would help.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks fellas, will give goin in before light with a good map n gps a try, i guess if i get lost the sun will be up soon enough haha. Will do what i can to pay back the advice on here with field reports or any other type of help i can. Thanks again and good luck to all!


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Oct 8, 2015)

cklem said:


> I know Joey, it does stink, we have a long bow season though, there's some bigguns around shooting creek this year. Rut peaks out after season closes, that's another thing that gets my goat, when the Bucks get crazy we just have to watch them, while a mile away in GA they can hunt the same deer .



Do you get your GA license? We may have to take a journey up to the southern nantahala wilderness when the time gets right?


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Oct 8, 2015)

livinoutdoors said:


> Thanks fellas, will give goin in before light with a good map n gps a try, i guess if i get lost the sun will be up soon enough haha. Will do what i can to pay back the advice on here with field reports or any other type of help i can. Thanks again and good luck to all!




I think the biggest thing is just putting in time where the sign is.  So many folks get caught up in details that don't matter, and dont pay enough attention to the details that really equate success.  Deer move more at dawn and dusk, so, those are obvious times to be in position.  However, deer in the mountains that don't get a ton of pressure often move mid day. Other than time, stand selection is the most important detail.  I'd rather spend one hour in a spot that has the right sign than a whole month on a marginal ridge.  If your spot doesn't produce, move on. It's that simple.  Time and stand selection are the 2 most important factors to success in my opinion.  Don't be afraid to try a new ridge!!!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 9, 2015)

Joey Youngblood said:


> I think the biggest thing is just putting in time where the sign is.  So many folks get caught up in details that don't matter, and dont pay enough attention to the details that really equate success.  Deer move more at dawn and dusk, so, those are obvious times to be in position.  However, deer in the mountains that don't get a ton of pressure often move mid day. Other than time, stand selection is the most important detail.  I'd rather spend one hour in a spot that has the right sign than a whole month on a marginal ridge.  If your spot doesn't produce, move on. It's that simple.  Time and stand selection are the 2 most important factors to success in my opinion.  Don't be afraid to try a new ridge!!!



Good advice,i dont mind hiking or lookin for new spots. To me thats half the fun. I do feel lucky in the fact that i have found lots of deer sign, hog sign,bear ,and turkey not all that far from each other. Just wanted to make sure i wasnt waisting my efforts by hunting it the wrong way .


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 9, 2015)

Joey Youngblood said:


> Do you get your GA license? We may have to take a journey up to the southern nantahala wilderness when the time gets right?



I usually do, but hadn't in two years, their expensive. If chatahoochee NF had the deer like 20 years ago I would get them, I've had better luck here than ga lately. We can take a trip whenever you can make it.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 9, 2015)

livinoutdoors said:


> Good advice,i dont mind hiking or lookin for new spots. To me thats half the fun. I do feel lucky in the fact that i have found lots of deer sign, hog sign,bear ,and turkey not all that far from each other. Just wanted to make sure i wasnt waisting my efforts by hunting it the wrong way .



I'll give you a little advice if you hadn't hunted in the mtns much, the problem you run into is the rising and sinking thermals make a swirling effect in the deep hollers and coves, if your sitting in one spot try to sit just under the top, not on the top or not halfway down a ridge, that can keep your sent going up with the rising morning thermals. I hope that makes since.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 9, 2015)

cklem said:


> I'll give you a little advice if you hadn't hunted in the mtns much, the problem you run into is the rising and sinking thermals make a swirling effect in the deep hollers and coves, if your sitting in one spot try to sit just under the top, not on the top or not halfway down a ridge, that can keep your sent going up with the rising morning thermals. I hope that makes since.



It does seem like every time i check the wind its all over the place, thanks i will try that to see if it helps!


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 12, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I have found a few around 3200 and not much at all any higher. Seems like 2500ft and south have been the best. Whites are very spotty with a few trees that are loaded. The game has already and still hitting them. Seems most are in a spot that's in a ivy thicket or in a spot that's less than idea for hunting. Reds seems like there in bands. I've found some real good buck sign in red oaks.



I took your advice and went to a low ridge covered in red oaks, man you were right, acorns are raining down, deer ain't hittin them real hard yet but did find some sign. And man you wouldn't believe how many squirrels are in these red oaks, so many in fact I hunted this morning and couldn't take it, had to take my bow and stand home to return with my 11-87. I just finished a supper of fried squirel, gravy , and biscuits, I'm about to explode, lol


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 13, 2015)

Good deal. Spent all day in the woods yesterday covering 6 to 8 miles. Started at the at around 3k and covered 5 ridges and leads dropping down to 2300 at the lowest. Not a single acorn anywhere. Some of the prettiest white oak and red oak timber, flats and gaps. Not a critter one. Did cut a set of pig tracks that was fresh but tracked them aways and realized they were just passing through, nothing to even hold a hog.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 13, 2015)

On a side note, seen 5 bears Sunday morning. They were hitting persimmons. Haven't seen you that in a long time. They gona be low the rest of the season. This was at around 2k ft


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 13, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Good deal. Spent all day in the woods yesterday covering 6 to 8 miles. Started at the at around 3k and covered 5 ridges and leads dropping down to 2300 at the lowest. Not a single acorn anywhere. Some of the prettiest white oak and red oak timber, flats and gaps. Not a critter one. Did cut a set of pig tracks that was fresh but tracked them aways and realized they were just passing through, nothing to even hold a hog.



Found something similar on Swallow Creek yesterday. Climbed WAAAAYY on up to a saddle I like to hunt at around 3,200'. 
No white oaks dropping up there at all, but there were a few reds dropping here and there. Hogs had been in there that morning at rooted up the ridge sonmething serious. Torethat top all up. But to me it looked more like pilfering than hogs nailing a food source. I think they were just passing through looking for food as they went. Didn't find anything to hold them there.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 14, 2015)

Bear season opened here Monday, some guys I know from the next county over killed a bear a few miles from my house, it weighed 615 lbs. they said they ran it out of standing corn with their dogs and bayed it close by and shot it. The dog hunters here say there is no bears up high. Which explains why that big bruin was in a corn field around all the people and houses right on side of the road.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 14, 2015)

That wouldn't be in Cherokee county wood it?


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 15, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> That wouldn't be in Cherokee county wood it?



Clay county, tusquittee to be exact, hunters were from Cherokee county. There was another killed this week about the same size by some clay county hunters around the same area, not sure the weight though.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 15, 2015)

Was up that way other day and sure was some pretty corn fields that I'd like to hunt


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 15, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Was up that way other day and sure was some pretty corn fields that I'd like to hunt



Their all getting cut now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 16, 2015)

Almost no acorns over my way. What few I've found have mostly been scarlet oak and black oak. Plenty of hickory nuts and walnuts, though.


----------



## Staygold (Oct 16, 2015)

*Hunt*



Joey Youngblood said:


> Do you get your GA license? We may have to take a journey up to the southern nantahala wilderness when the time gets right?



I'd love to join ya'll if you don't mind another mtn boy joining up. I've backpacked up through there a couple times and would love to hunt it.


----------

